# More Layoffs at DAMAC



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Has anybody heard from people in Damac today,, I talked to a friend who got let go this afternoon, they have closed his office and others,,

It looks like over 150 people will be let go today..


Also rumours of 500 at Nakeel by the end of the week??


Is there any hope at all in this city anymore?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

oh god that's horrible


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

I think you will find the Nakheel layoffs arent rumours.

I believe it is all part of a restructure.

I


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

sgilli3 said:


> I think you will find the Nakheel layoffs arent rumours.
> 
> I believe it is all part of a restructure.
> 
> I


Not Good, is it happening at the moment?


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

Do u mean another set of 500 or the once announced in november already???

Nakheel cuts 500 jobs - Real Estate - ArabianBusiness.com


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

This is just the calm before the storm!!! The UAE construction industry is in such a mess at the moment that more layoffs will almost certainly follow.  It's ridiculous that the Government is still trying to hide this problem from everyone - maybe some corrective action to stabilise the economy and then start building it back up might help!! The UAE has no experience of dealing with even a minor slowdown - banks have literally stopped lending money in Dubai. If they look next door in AD, a new mortgage company has just opened and this will help to bring confidence in the market. Economic recession does not mean stop lending completely - it just means be more careful who you lend your money to. Things are still expensive in the shop, even more so now that the pound has started dipping below 5 AED - maybe shops should take this as a cue to start lowering their prices and bring customers back in - there is only so long you can browse before you start staying at home completely!!


----------



## cadas (Sep 18, 2008)

I work in construction and yesterday had a real heart in mouth moment; the regional partner came to visit and after the usual pleasantries he asked me to step into the Boardroom for a chat.

I'd thought I was relatively safe right up to that point, but I suddenly thought 'oh c**p' here we go.

Walked out with a pay rise...........

really odd feeling.


----------



## Whoppit (Dec 15, 2008)

mayotom said:


> Has anybody heard from people in Damac today,, I talked to a friend who got let go this afternoon, they have closed his office and others,,
> 
> It looks like over 150 people will be let go today..
> 
> ...



Thats not alll i have been doing my research and in the build up christmas to there where loads.

I have been hearing lot's about people just having to get out the country because no work no visa. Cars being dumped at airports. 3 month waits for furniture cargo. bleek very bleek..


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

Khaleej Times Online - Damac Cuts 45-50 Jobs in a Day


----------



## Whoppit (Dec 15, 2008)

mayotom said:


> Has anybody heard from people in Damac today,, I talked to a friend who got let go this afternoon, they have closed his office and others,,
> 
> It looks like over 150 people will be let go today..
> 
> ...


Hey all!!!!

I work for ARCADIS-APS. Although we are holding fire on recruitment at the moment. If you or anyone you know are Quantity surveyors or PM's looking out for a role. I am putting together a database of candidates for when we start recruiting..

Just send me an email on here with a way we can get in contact and we can take it from there.


----------



## greatexpectations (Aug 5, 2008)

gulp - nothing but bad news...
`


----------



## Whoppit (Dec 15, 2008)

greatexpectations said:


> gulp - nothing but bad news...
> `


Ok it's not looking all roses. But hey there is still work if you look in the right places. i.e drop me a line if you are or know of any QS or PM's who are looking. I can't promise a job but i can add you my database. Should a job come up!


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

Whoppit said:


> Ok it's not looking all roses. But hey there is still work if you look in the right places. i.e drop me a line if you are or know of any QS or PM's who are looking. I can't promise a job but i can add you my database. Should a job come up!


Do u only hire QS? Any other jobs?


----------



## Whoppit (Dec 15, 2008)

Xpat said:


> Do u only hire QS? Any other jobs?


At the moment only QS's and PM's, all levels. We are a construction consultancy.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Is it only civils or do you include MEP in your recruitment?


----------

